# Leopard DVD stuck



## Rhisiart (Oct 27, 2007)

I have just received Leopard in the post. I put the DVD in my iBook G4 (2004) CD/DVD drive and nothing appeared on the desktop.

Now I can't reject the DVD.

I have tried F12, holding down the mouse and track-pad. I have repaired permissions, reset PRAM and PMU.

The Leopard DVD is truly stuck.

Help!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

Boot to open firmware (apple-alt-o-f)
type:

eject cd
mac-boot


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 27, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Boot to open firmware (apple-alt-o-f)
> type:
> 
> eject cd
> mac-boot


Thanks I did this. It says could not open eject.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

hm.. mechanically stuck then. Ouch.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 28, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> hm.. mechanically stuck then. Ouch.


Yep!

I think I know what caused the fault. I had to increase my memory on the iBook in order to use Leopard. I had a 512MB memory upgrade which should have been easy to install. 

I followed Apple's instructions to the letter, but as I was undoing one of the screws, my hand slipped and the screwdriver hit the internal soft metal casing, causing it to dent. I think I probably damaged the underlying ribbon to the DVD drive unit.

The nearest Apple repair store is a 150 mile round trip, but I suppose I have no choice.


----------



## aliensub (Oct 28, 2007)

Know this sound stupid but try to turn the notebook bottom up and eject the disc. It has saved me a couple of times before.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 28, 2007)

It is possible to eject the disk manually if you are comfortable opening your computer.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 28, 2007)

aliensub said:


> Know this sound stupid but try to turn the notebook bottom up and eject the disc. It has saved me a couple of times before.



I don't have the iBook with me just now, but I'll try that once I have it in the morning.



eric2006 said:


> It is possible to eject the disk manually if you are comfortable opening your computer.


I can access the DVD/CD drive, but can't get it to release the DVD.

Do you know a way?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 28, 2007)

I once had a Tiger disk stuck in a PowerBook, so I got the DVD drive out, found how to open the drive (possibly removing a screw?), and it came out. In my experience, there are two "arms" that hold it in.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 28, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> I once had a Tiger disk stuck in a PowerBook, so I got the DVD drive out, found how to open the drive (possibly removing a screw?), and it came out. In my experience, there are two "arms" that hold it in.


OK. Thanks.

I'm just annoyed that there is no manual eject button on this particular iBook.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2007)

Opening it would probably be faster and cheaper than going to the Store with it... 
There should be a way described to release it if you found a service manual for it..


----------



## fryke (Oct 28, 2007)

Isn't there the usual little hole where you can stuck a clip-thingie in to release the disk? I thought _all_ optical drives have that for exactly this reason.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 28, 2007)

fryke said:


> Isn't there the usual little hole where you can stuck a clip-thingie in to release the disk? I thought _all_ optical drives have that for exactly this reason.


You would think so, but I am damned if I can find it.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, just the older models did.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2007)

aliensub said:


> Know this sound stupid but try to turn the notebook bottom up and eject the disc. It has saved me a couple of times before.


No that didn't work, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------

